

Anonymous Activist Gets Potholes Fixed by Drawing Giant Phalluses Around Them - Steko
http://m.fastcompany.com/3045488/slicker-city/anonymous-activist-gets-potholes-fixed-by-drawing-giant-penises-around-them

======
Steko
I probably should have submitted the BBC article:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/32448103/mystery-
artis...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/32448103/mystery-artist-
highlights-bury-potholes-with-penis-drawings)

